# Not eating



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Around 2 weeks ago, Gabby (11 y/0 female) started to turn her nose up at her kibble. This is the food she has been on for the past 2 years. She ate dog biscuits nly. Would not even try canned food. I took her to the vet, he did a geriatric blood panel. All levels foe the liver were elevated and he suspects hepatitus. She also had orangish-yellow tinge in eyes and gums. Temp was a little high. Pur her on an antibiotic and something called S-adenosyl ( made with milk thistle). Hubby is only temp employed and I am on disability. Vet suggest waiting 3 weeks to see if she improves and then doing an US. I have been able to get her to eat boiled chicken, Beggin Strips and dog biscuits. She is eating more now bot nowhere near enough. Still refuses anything close to dogfood. Any ideas? I know this can be real bad but am trying to be hopeful. Thank you


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, my Golden was 11 years when the same thing happened. He needed a small surgery to remove a lump and during the pre-surgery CBC found elevated liver enzymes. They put him on the same thing for a couple of weeks and it worked! His liver enzymes came back to normal and he was able to then have his surgery. For the next two years he refused kibble so I put him on a canned diet that he ate very well. A few weeks before he died at 13 1/2 he refused the canned diet but would eat human food from my hand is all. I hope this medication works as well for you as it did for my Carmel!


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

*Same here for Gabby*

Gabby got the bloodwork because she, too, was scheduled for surgery to remove a lump. That is on hold now. She will eat chicken with rice or boiled potatoes, bread( pills hidden inside a ball of bread) and not much else. She drinks much more than she ever did. But she is acting more like herself with these meds. Thank you


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Just some things that would tempt my old boy to eat that he loved:

Canned Mackerel (even I like this stuff!)
Creamed Cheese Great for hiding pills too!
Cooked warm oatmeal with a little sugar and milk
Cooked hamburger and rice
Scrambled eggs with pieces of peanut butter toast
Beef stew with carrots and sour cream gravy


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

try making her scrammbled eggs with chicken and rice.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Will try it tomorrow


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Injections of vitamin B-12 have helped many of us get older dogs eating again. it worked for my Charlie when seizure meds took away his appetite and has also worked for Joker a time or two.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

what kind of food have you been feeding her for the last couple of years?

you can also take boiled chicken and shred it then mix it up well with the dry stuff...so it all has that chicken taste.

added: sometimes a bag of dog food may have been messed at the nfg. try a small bag of something different and see if the appetite comes back..Maybe she is telling you there's something wrong with that bag of food or they changed something in it and she just don't like it.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr Tim is the food both she and my male rottie ( 2 y/o) have been eating for 2 years. He is eating this bag of food with no issues. Gabby refuses canned dogfood too. She refused canned beef stew but ate 1/2 of an apple when I tossed her slices. She will eat/not eat dog biscuits. I tried mixing shredded chicken with kibble-no go and then mixed in some canned food-again no go.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

you might want to try what Goldensgirl suggested....vitamin B-12


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

I will mention this to our vet. Thank you
This morning she ate 2 bites of chicken but refused the potatoes an the plain pasta that had had heated with it for her to eat.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

*Not eating hardly at all*

Gabby will not eat the boiled chicken, rice or ground beef she was eating earlier. Sh e has not eaten anything since early yesterday.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Update on Gabby. We are going to a diff vet who accepts carecredit this afternoon for a 2nd opinion and to schedule an ultrasound. Yesterday Gabby ate most of my lunch sandwich and a burger patty. More food than she has eaten in 4 days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gabby*



ladyofherbs said:


> Update on Gabby. We are going to a diff vet who accepts carecredit this afternoon for a 2nd opinion and to schedule an ultrasound. Yesterday Gabby ate most of my lunch sandwich and a burger patty. More food than she has eaten in 4 days.


Saying a prayer for your sweet Gabby!!


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

I received very bad news. The slightly enlarged spleen is now a LARGE mass on the spleen. I left Gabby there because the sonographer was coming this evenng, so Gabby could get the US. The vet used the word CANCER, which was what I had been thinking. I had a pup suffer through cancer once b4 and swore never to allow another beloved pet to go through the same thing. Gabby is weak, has trouble getting up, has many lumps and bumps ....I will bring her home tomorrow and soend time loving on her until I make the decision or she lets me know it is time. This will be 3 dogs gone in 2 years and my heart is breaking.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear the news about Gabby, you are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so terribly sorry...there are never any words to make it easier. All I can say is that I understand and I'm sending a hug and support.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that as well. I know what your going through...been there done that. It's all about quality of life, you're doing the right thing. My thoughts are with you and Gabby.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that you are going through this. But please don't just assume that very large tumor on the spleen has to be cancer. An ultrasound showed a large mass on my Charlie's spleen when he was around 7 years old - so large that the specialist said "That needs to come out _today_!" The surgery was actually the next day and the surgeon was amazed to meet my an apparently healthy dog for whom images clearly showed a very large tumor on the spleen. We were luck enough to get the precious "BENIGN" in the pathology report and Charlie lived to be almost 13. It does happen.

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

The mass also is on the liver and can not be removed. Gabby is too weak for surgery. She seems not to be on pain just will not eat much during the day. She sis eat a slice of pizza last night, I am trying anything and everytiong to tempt her appetite. I made a shutterfly book last night. I will have lost 3 dogs in 2.5 years and it is killing me.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Prayers for sweet Gabby! Don't lose hope yet... I'm praying to St Raphael the Archangel who had a dog (Book of Tobit) and his name means "God Heals". I named my first Newf after him.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

ladyofherbs said:


> The mass also is on the liver and can not be removed. Gabby is too weak for surgery. She seems not to be on pain just will not eat much during the day. She sis eat a slice of pizza last night, I am trying anything and everytiong to tempt her appetite. I made a shutterfly book last night. I will have lost 3 dogs in 2.5 years and it is killing me.


I'm so sorry, and I too have lost a lot in the last few years. Both of my horses to old age, my old cat, and my Golden. Made it hard to get another puppy as you know someday it's going to rip your heart apart when they leave.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

We have decided to have sweet Gabby PTS friday evein. Her back legs have given out, she is in pain and I can not keep her here for myself. I have not stopped crying in 2 days. Debra


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Debra, I'm wishing your sweet girl a peaceful passage on to her next adventure. It's one of the hardest things ever, to bid goodbye to a true and loyal friend. But remember, you're giving her a great gift by easing her suffering. She has only known love and she'll continue to know it until she knows nothing else. Hugs and strength to you as you do what must be done....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very,very sorry Debra.....I was in your shoes just over a year ago. I had lost my Girl in October, and then my boy in January. My heart breaks for you, enjoy every second you have.....better one day to soon, than one second too late. May your sweet girl fly like the wind!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in tears reading this and so sorry you are going through this. Saying prayers for you both.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

There are no words I can say that express how very sorry I am that this is happening to you. May you find the support you need here where everyone understands your pain. Our dogs show us so much love every day- the greatest love we can give them is letting them go peacefully when their time comes. Peace be with you both.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Debra may you savor the last earthly time with her. I am so sorry and know your pain.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Debra, 
Thinking of you, beautiful Gabby, and your husband this morning. Sending love, prayers, and support.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

My prayers are with you. We had to go through something very similar a little over 2 years ago.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Debra, I know this is a really difficult day and I hope that Gabby is now at peace without pain. I grieve for you, it is the hardest thing to do. Your love for Gabby is unselfish and true. Hugs and caring thoughts


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gabby*

Rest in peace, sweet Gabby. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of you!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-3.html#post5515929


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Gabby, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

It has been 3 weeks today since my sweet Gabby left me. My heart is breaking and I miss her so much1 I just want to hear her bark when someone rings the doorbell BUT it would not be annoying to me now,


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. I am so sorry for what you went through with Gabby. Saying goodbye is always so very hard. She will live in your heart forever!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gabby, my thoughts are with you as you begin the journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------

